# Marble Children's Python pictures



## marblepythons (Oct 5, 2016)

Couple of images of one of the best recessive Antaresia mutations.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 5, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, is there any difference in temperament or behaviour with these antaresias?


----------



## marblepythons (Oct 6, 2016)

Personally I would say no. They are very much a mixed bag when it comes to temperament. You find some are as placid as they come while others will bite at any given opportunity.


----------

